# BR-600 - My first attempt



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So I took a rough-cut recording of an old 54-40 song. Simple rhthym patterns, one take each on bass, 2 guitars, principle and backing vocal, just using internal presets, and managed to get it through bouncing, mastering, export, and conversion to mp3. Something seems to have happened to the lead guitar (sounds like it's phasing/clipping) in the process. I didn't hear that on the wav file so I'm thinking it has something to do with the mp3 conversion??????

Anyway, I welcome your thoughts and suggestions ....

http://download.yousendit.com/D06DEF4171ED7444


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i haven't listened (sorry in a time crunch, i'll listen later on), but if you have the full length song down to a 2250kB size, then you've compressed it (digitally) to the point where there will be audible artifacts... try 320 kbps for a decent sounding mp3


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me!

I didn't hear any problems.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah there's a bit of what i'm talking about going on, but really... it's very faint. i don't think the average listener would notice it without being told to listen for it first. but a higher bitrate mp3 conversion is what you're after to get rid of that (although.... the BR series have traditionally used roland's proprietary compression algorithm, which is pretty hearable IMO, so you may find that even the higher bitrate doesn't entirely get rid of it... i'm out of date on my roland knowledge since i don't work in a music store anymore, so this may have changed)..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

suttree said:


> yah there's a bit of what i'm talking about going on, but really... it's very faint. i don't think the average listener would notice it without being told to listen for it first. but a higher bitrate mp3 conversion is what you're after to get rid of that (although.... the BR series have traditionally used roland's proprietary compression algorithm, which is pretty hearable IMO, so you may find that even the higher bitrate doesn't entirely get rid of it... i'm out of date on my roland knowledge since i don't work in a music store anymore, so this may have changed)..


Thanks, I'll look closer at the software I used to create the mp3 (Nero). First time I've ever done it so I was just kinda pressing Enter when asked a question. I just used the first preset mastering algotythm on the Boss too.

I'll have another go at it tonight.

Thanks for your help too Terry - the manual really isn't written for someone new to the idea of recording.

Now if I only had the material and the talent I'd be off to the races :smile:


----------

